# What does being a "red" store mean?



## DMjon (Apr 2, 2021)

An Etl mentioned the term red store and wondered what it meant


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 2, 2021)

Could mean that all metrics are red  ie, brla , opu, sfs, drive up , plano, price change etc so in other words not making money


----------



## Captain Orca (Apr 2, 2021)

Means upper mgmt is screwed.  (unless the #s change.)


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Apr 2, 2021)

It means you need to get your shit together.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 2, 2021)

Everyone is screwed because shit rolls downhill


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Apr 2, 2021)

If things don’t improve raises will be even more minuscule than usual next year...☹️


----------



## Noiinteam (Apr 2, 2021)

It means your SD will be looking for another job. Seen it happen twice lol


----------



## dabug (Apr 2, 2021)

It means your store is embracing the Target spirit by taking all the metrics to our favorite color!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## wiredharpoon (Apr 2, 2021)

Red store can mean a lot of things but to sum it up things are bad. Zone and instocks are typically the big flags from visits. As allnew2 mentioned, metrics can play into it but for the most part you will know things are bad before metrics start to hit you. Take a look around your store and think for a minute.. if someone from corporate were to visit your store, what are some of the big things they would call out?


----------



## Caliwest (Apr 3, 2021)

Captain Orca said:


> Means upper mgmt is screwed.  (unless the #s change.)


Good. Let s see some trainng for they/them/he/she on how to properly/efficiently communicate to TM s through a walkie...as in..wait longer then 7 seconds before screaming a second request for backup...then waiting 5 seconds before calling names from the grid not knowing where the heck anyone actually is working...and maybe the drones on the floor that actually run the store will give a shit.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 3, 2021)

"Red store" is Target-speak for shitshow.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Apr 3, 2021)

It means you can expect lots and lots of visits, and your actual work center will be left to rot because your ETLs will keep pulling you from it to help them sweep problems under the rug, fluff up their pet metrics and fill empty endcaps with bullshit--without store-trying anything, of course--and then you'll be chewed out for falling behind on your normal workload because you're clearly working too slowly.


----------



## Fix It (Apr 7, 2021)

It means do the best job you can everyday. Be flexible, because a lot of changes are probably going to be made soon.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Apr 11, 2021)

Hopefully it also means that if you have leaders that suck they won't be your leaders for too much longer.

Unfortunately, it also means your good leaders might not be, either. Hard to say.


----------

